# Bumps on my rabbit's back



## Srecko (Sep 1, 2013)

What are these little bumps on my bunny's skin? It's like they're little pimples but I can't see them since they're hidden by fur. We're worried!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 1, 2013)

The photo did not come through ... Can you describe the bumps in more detail? Are they red and Inflamed? Can you give us more info in your bunny ? Does he live outdoors?


----------



## Srecko (Sep 2, 2013)

No, he's entirely an indoor bunny. We've only had him a little over a week now so I'm not sure if the breeder kept him outside or not. Upon closer inspection, it now looks like either flaky dead skin or clumps of hair (since he's white, and the pieces are so small, it's really hard to tell). I know I'm not giving you much to go off of, but I guess we won't really worry too much. There's no red inflammation, and the spots of concern are mostly around the shoulder blades and neck area.


----------



## ladysown (Sep 2, 2013)

I"m going to go with mites.


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Sep 2, 2013)

Try and get a piece and put it on something where you can see what it is and use a magnifying glass to see better. I would recommend taking your rabbit to the vet anyways since he is new to the home from a breeder, it's best to make sure there aren't any other unknown health problems the breeder didn't inform you of... :goodluck


----------



## JBun (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree, the flakey skin and bumps sounds like it may be mites. You'll want to take him to the vet. The vet can do a skin scraping to confirm mites. The best and most common treatment for it is Revolution(selamectin). You don't want ivermectin being used to treat it as it has been known to cause a toxic reaction in some blue eyed white rabbits and rabbits with dutch genetics, which is what your rabbit appears to have. Also Frontline is toxic to rabbits as well.

If you don't already know of an experienced rabbit vet, you can look over these lists.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/finding-vet-13366/
http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## Srecko (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for your responses! We did some research and yeah, it looks like mites. I don't want to come across wrong, but with being college students, we don't have a ton of money, so I was wondering approximately how much this vet trip would cost? We want to take him obviously, we just need to know how much we need to save up...


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2013)

I am not sure about the vets in your area, but the office visit can run 30-50 and the meds should be cheap for this (ivermectin) if you specifically say you need to use a cheaper treatment (more expensive would be selamectin)--probably $15 or less.


----------



## Srecko (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks tonyshuman! I'm going to call a couple vets tomorrow and hopefully find one that specializes in rabbits and isn't toooo expensive!


----------

